# newbie =(



## obby (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi, I am a newbie when it comes to classical music and i dont like everything i'v heard but some pieces really hit me. I love dark classical pieces but theres so much history its hard to find the type i like. perhaps someone can be kind enough to point me in the right direction. thanks for the help.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

There are four (that's arguable) major periods of music.

Baroque (1600-1750) - Bach, Pachelbel, Vivaldi, Telemann, Händel
Classical (1750-1820) - Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven
Romantic (1820-1910) - Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Rachmaninov, Schubert, Prokofiev
Contemporary (1910- ) - Gershwin, Copland, Bartók


----------



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

aw! welcome to classical music i guess lol. darker pieces do it for me too. if you want my personal opinion, i like romantic music the best. it is driven by pure emotion and is usually very easy to relate to. 
there are many Cd's available that feature compilations of different periods, different composers, different instruments, whatever. a good place to start would be a library, so you dont have to spend any money  

(Harvey, you forgot to mention Chopin in the Romantic Period! :-( lol hes my favorite)


----------



## glezzery (Apr 3, 2006)

obby: Please understand that the further you go back in Music the simpler the harmony is.
It is hard to find DARK pieces from the Baroque, as Dissonance wasn't something that was allowed. Music was structure and sound and exist as it own art. It normally doesn't represent anything but itself.This penchant for diatonic niceness continues till BEETHOVEN! He is the first to really point the way to Psychological Content and advanced harmony. The Romantic period is all over the place, from the pretty to insane, from Berlioz to Mahler. The Romantic has deep Psycho and emotional content, political struggle, terror, witches etc. The Romantics make up the largest chunk of repertoire played. This period is about music with PERSONAL CONTENT! It collapses in a heap chromatic insanity with Wagner! Mahler picked up some pieces and tried to glue it back together. Leading to the modernists! Hear is less emphasis on the personal , emotional, and psychological and a revival of intellectual experiment and scholarly rigor, occasionally leading to dead end (12 tone) Stravinsky reexamines the classical and Hindemith examines the Bach. Tonal barriers come tumbling down. Harmony is complex, dissonance is accepted in art.
In a nutshell. Most folks sort of fall in groups. Folks who like dark and emotional melody, like romantic from Mahler, Verdi, Wagner, Schumann, Chopin . I like structure, craft, and harmony, so i enjoy Bach, Beethoven and modern music. Some folks don't really have time to enjoy music so they run around harping about Vivaldi and Telemann! Stay away from these folks!


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hello*

Hi. perhaps you might try reading about the periods first before delving into the music. sometimes it helps to know even just a little about a particular period of music to help you appreciate it more when you hear it. i have been teaching history of music at the university for some time now and some of my students are quite hesitant with getting their hands dirty into classical music. they feel overwhelmed and intimidated by it. but you know, theres no need to be. one period at a time. you'll see the flow. you'll find your place, your music. baroque tends to be precise and accurate, always on the beat. renaissance, polyphonic. classical, more into form. romantic "turbulent" if i may boldly say so, lol!  just start somewhere... it'll help you a lot, i know.
Best Regards!


----------



## Scottie (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread hasn't just helped obby, but me as well! Obby asked the question that I've wondered about to.

What a friendly site.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

You would probably generally enjoy requiem pieces, also a lot of the atonal stuff i own (like schoenberg, berg, webern) are pretty dark.

Welcome aboard. I am anything but an expert around these parts, but i am a music lover


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Obby, can you tell us the names of the pieces you liked? It will give us a starting point.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> Obby, can you tell us the names of the pieces you liked? It will give us a starting point.


Obby's been gone for 10 years.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

This thread is over 10 years old. OP is probably dead and his/her grandchildren probably have kids by now.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

..............................................................................................................................................................................................


:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol. Resurrecting threads like this is against forum etiquette in many places on the Internet. :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

He's lurking. I know he's out there, lurking.......


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol. Resurrecting threads like this is against forum etiquette in many places on the Internet. :lol:


Sometimes people hit the last page button while trying for the next page button … Just a theory


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

did the newbie get scared and leave the forum?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

If he were to check back now and see all the responses to his post from 10 years ago, he would probably think it best to stay away...


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

sorry if i resurrected a really old thread. not sure how that happened. will be careful in the future.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Open Lane said:


> sorry if i resurrected a really old thread. not sure how that happened. will be careful in the future.


No big deal. Happens A LOT here, even among veterans.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

obby said:


> Hi, I am a newbie when it comes to classical music and i dont like everything i'v heard but some pieces really hit me. I love dark classical pieces but theres so much history its hard to find the type i like. perhaps someone can be kind enough to point me in the right direction. thanks for the help.


Try Mussorgsky for dark pieces. His Pictures at an Exhibition has a number of dark themes within it.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Perhaps Obby found the darkness he was seeking and it swallowed him up, never to be heard from again.


----------

